

Will Obamacare Hurt Jobs? It's Already Happening, Poll Finds - sinnerswing
http://www.cnbc.com/id/100825782

======
superuser2
If you can't afford an employee who can lead a decent life and take care of
himself when sick, you can't afford an employee. Don't expect the public to
subsidize the cost, and don't blame voters for your poor decision-making. This
is how it always should have been.

------
arunabha
Important to note that the sample size here is 603 businesses.

------
sinnerswing
"Forty-one percent of the businesses surveyed have frozen hiring because of
the health-care law known as Obamacare. And almost one-fifth—19 percent—
answered "yes" when asked if they had "reduced the number of employees you
have in your business as a specific result of the Affordable Care Act.""

